# I feel like I am completely crazy



## mezona (Sep 4, 2015)

This needs to stop! I am not in my body, there is no soul, no spirit, I have no thought process... no feelings, no memories... I am just going in a haze through the day, there is nobody in my body! I've tried to many things... I wake up in sheer panic, I mean my body is, yet my mind is blank...

Did I completely lose it? I don't know who I am anymore, I am not in this body!

Oh, how much I want to be myself again


----------



## Marinkawr (Jul 21, 2016)

Mezona, i feel so sorry for you, i wish i could help you, cause my case was same as urs, I didn't have a blank mind, but i was disconnected from my body and my identity at all, i was sure there is nothibg can be done. I'm lucky my meds did help me. Did you try antidepressants with neuroleptics and xanax? For me this combo helped, now i'm taking only antidepressants, but in the beginning it didn't help by itself. I couldn't get better without neuroleptics, it took around 2-3 weeks to notice first results, when i slowly started to get back to myself. It doesn't cure loss of identity though, but it is easier to work on it when you are supported by pills, so now my personality is back, cause i was trying to reduce my anxiety myself. I remember that you were saying that you are resistant to meds, but i guess you should try it all together, not only antidepressants, cause your anxiety is too high. Although i can say considering my own experience, it is reversable condition, so don't give up. I wish i could hug you and say that i'm with you and you will find your way to get better, i know how lonely you are now.


----------



## dope (Aug 31, 2016)

Hi!

Look, crazy people don't recognize they are crazy. It's just that simple. 
Honestly, I see you a lot in this forum, and that isn't good. It means you haven't moved on. Move on with life, get away from this forum. And if you come to here, only read recovery stories.

Everybody else here suffers from the same, and everybody else here wants to recover, and yet they don't understand that recovery is simple: Move on with life. Forget about it. 
Give your brain time to recover. And be thankful that your life isn't at risk. Some people have terminal cancer, you don't. Some people have incurable diseases, you don't. Some people lost their whole family to war, you probably didn't.

Forget about it, enjoy life, and keep looking forward to the day that you will be able to write a recovery story  
And remember that recovery is slow - it may take months, but our brain is a powerful machine. It's normal that it takes a long time for the brain to recover itself.


----------

